# wild cat hollow



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Did anyone else get drawn for the wild cat hollow hunt?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I did. I'll be down on Oct 22 and then that Saturday. Lots of deer there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I did too, Chopiq-- I may hook up with you if I can get away those days. Can we use quads there?? With my back it helps to get in also to et a deer out.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I think it depends on which part you are hunting. We'll be there all week long. so if you want to meet and say hi im me.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I did too, Chopiq-- I may hook up with you if I can get away those days. Can we use quads there?? With my back it helps to get in also to et a deer out.


Hey Dale on the Wolf Creek Wildlife area you won't be able to use a quad. However if you get permission to hunt private property in the area as long as the landowner does not mind obviously you can.

Good Luck!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Me and the wife took the kids outlast night to look at deer , We hit wildcat about 9:30 and counted 41 deer in about 2 hours. 13 of them were Bucks , biggest looked to be a 12 pointer maybe 150-160 class.Most of the Deer were over by the Swamp.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Where is wildcat hollow. I've never heard of it.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> Me and the wife took the kids outlast night to look at deer , We hit wildcat about 9:30 and counted 41 deer in about 2 hours. 13 of them were Bucks , biggest looked to be a 12 pointer maybe 150-160 class.Most of the Deer were over by the Swamp.



we scouted near ponds 1,2 and 3 and some place out in the midst of no where (van over heated) thought we'd get stranded, lol. anyway, never saw any deer just foot prints which is a good sign. I figure we better scout 12 diff locations out there as to spread out b/c it might get busy?.? I have 2 locations I like so far. Woody says there's another he wants to show me that he really likes. 

I noticed a lot of creak beds were dried up. That's not good. Deer need water.

Forgot to say we were out mid day so no deer would likely be out about at that time. Woody says we were near the swamp area.

Good luck to all and be safe.
connie


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I got picked... never been down there... looks like a huge area.... plan on scouting it before hand.... then driving down Sunday and camping for Mondays hunt... unfortuneatly i am on my own at this point.... if anyone would like to pair up or join me... it would be much appreciated.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

I own property within the Wildcat boundary so I'll hunt with a Landowner permit. I noticed on the DNR website that everyone who applied was drawn. The real question is how many got Buck permits. Wildlife officials there say they only issue 10% of the tags in Buck permits. Anyone draw a buck tag?

It's extremely dry there. We have a pond on the property and it is down about 4 feet. All the creek beds are dry and we haven't seen but a handful of deer while scouting. I fear with EHD killing many deer and the drought this summer, it will be a bad season.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hopefully well pick up some the rain that is predicted for this week. A little cool down would help also. Dale, hit me up when you find out if you are going down or not. Are you going down over the weekend or wait until Monday morning?


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

we got doe permits. No buck here. I agree it is very bad with no rain.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I don't know if there is something to it but the ONLY buck tags I saw the last two years were in the hands of Out of State hunters. One was a group of 6 from NC that had two tags and another pair from Tennessee that had one. I don't personally know anyone who has gotten a buck tag. In fact, I didn't believe they existed until I saw those three last year. 

My hunting group is getting smaller every year (It may be just me this year) as they are all unwilling to take a week off of work for an opportunity at a doe with no one getting any buck tags. It is sad really as the Early ML season is something I always look forward to every year. I guess I can't blame them with all the expense and we could just hunt here with a bow and get a buck in about the same time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Casual, now that you mention it, the only buck tags I saw last year were from 2 guys from Kentucky. i know about 10 guys from Ohio that hunt this hunt and we all got doe tags last year and this year.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

We usually have about 4 hunters in our group that apply for the permits. All of them have received doe tags every year since the permits were required.

Personally, I like that they only issue 10% of the tags as buck permits. For years that hunt was buck only and the average kill was about 70-80 bucks (I believe) a year just from that week of early muzzleloading. It is very hard to maintain a quality herd killing that many bucks in one week, not to mention the total number killed from the entire deer season...bow, muzzleloading, and gun. Rarely would we find a huge buck, they were mostly smaller in the 4 to six point range. Now, we are starting to see a few more in that larger category...8 to 12 pointers. Although no large ones have been seen so far this year.

I'd love it even more if they expanded that early hunt statewide.


----------



## Frank in the Laurel Mts (Jun 14, 2005)

I hunted there about 3 or 4 years ago with an either sex tag....this season my two friends and myself all got either sex tags..looking forward to seeing if any progress was made in the quality of deer in that time...we are all out of state...3 for 3 seems like a high percentage to me...when we stayed in the campground last time I was one of the few with an either sex tag..it must be a low percentage...


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Next time Im out that way Ill write down exactly where Ive been seeing the deer , a few of the Bucks have been Really NICE :! 
If any of you are in the Glouster Area , Please stop by my Uncles Bait shop for all your Hunting needs, Its L T Bait and Tackle on Madison Street


----------



## captdave (Feb 12, 2007)

Of the 3 of us that applied, 1 got a either sex tag.We're going saturday to look around, plan to camp the weekend & hunt monday& tuesday


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

went out this morning. Saw a few on the road. Saw an 8 point buck but we have doe tags  Plan to go back out again here in a few. Came in long enough to eat and rest.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hunted from 7am to 1:30 pm yesterday without seeing a deer. Left for about a half hour for lunch. While walking back to my stand I see a deer running about 10 yards in front of my stand, couldn't tell if it was a doe or buck. Hunted until about 6 when it started raining. i decided to leave before I got drenched. After I got back to the truck I listened to the weather forecast and they said rain all night and Tuesday, so i decided to head home. Glad I did we ended up getting about 2" of rain and its still raining. Would of liked to stay another day but sitting out in all that rain didn't sound to good. Overall I would say the deer kill was down. At the camp I stayed at only 1 person had a deer. I did see a truck drive by that had 2 does in the back of it. All day I only heard about 10 shots. I stayed at the campgrounds off of county road 106, near the gun range in Wildcat Hollow. The park ranger told me that EHD had killed alot of deer in the area.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

we went out in the rain today. stayed about an 1 hour or so. It was very very wet and cold. We stopped in at the check in station and so far monday there were 41 deer taken. I saw 3 pics of bucks. So someone had buck tags..not us. 

we saw no deer today. we drove and scouted a lot today. 

when at the station prior to 1:30pm only one deer had been checked in for the day. 

looked like a lot of people were heading home due to weather. It is suppose to be nice tomorrow then rain the rest of the week. we will try again tomorrow.

I've hunted tri-valley area and I have to say that there are tons more deer there than here. The terain (sp) is diff though. more open on tri-valley area. I am new to hunting (year 3) but to me there just are not many down here.

Husband I think agrees. There are some, not saying that just not many. Plus the weather doesn't help.

I don't think there are many hunters here. for there being 1209 permits there is no where near that many hunters here.

I wish all well, stay dry, stay safe and good luck.
connie


----------

